# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Visions of... Alex Grey

## Jimmehboi

A cutting onto mountboard a little taller than A4.
For press-printing, going to be able to do that on this upcoming Wednesday.
A little bit wonky  :tongue2:  I'll get the hang of these soon  ::D:

----------


## MSG

hey I like this, is it complete? I'd suggest adding more detail to his shirt and some more (just a smidge) detail to the face. I see you've rendered the hair out, but it doesnt match with the clothes and face which is just an outline.

----------

